# Husqvarna SRD17530



## TractorLarry (Oct 2, 2006)

I have my Cub 1864 up for sale, and need a much smaller replacement to mow a less than 1/4 acre lot.

The Husqvarna 30" Rider SRD17530 is on my short list.

Does anyone have any experiences with this model?

Also, I need to verify it has a towing tang to pull a small wagon. I need it to be able to do that as well.

Thanks


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

The *SRD17530* does have a rear bagger that I'm betting attaches to the hitch pin receptacle on the draw bar.


----------



## TractorLarry (Oct 2, 2006)

In the end, no one including Husqvarna (who were particularly useless on the phone) could answer my questions so I simply purchased a Troy Built last night at Lowes.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Which Troy bilt model did you get? I looked at them and liked the fact they have Kohler engines. I would like to here a review if possible.


----------



## TractorLarry (Oct 2, 2006)

It's just the cheap $999 11.5 HP rider from Lowes. I used it last night for the first time on the front yard and it did a fine job.

It's all I need. 30" cut is perfect size.

Now, someone please buy my nice Cub 1864 I have in the for sale section. I need the money


----------



## TractorLarry (Oct 2, 2006)

I took the Troy Bilt back. It tried to kill me this evening.

The clutch, if you can call it that, is an on/off switch. As you release it does nothing then WHAM! it's 100% engaged. That's not acceptable. The super light front end comes right up off the ground.

The slowest speed it will go is too fast for careful edging along fences or other barriers.

And I found the Forward - Neutral - Reverse lever almost impossible to operate from a sitting position.

It did mow nice though 

I took it back and ordered the Husqy SRD17530. Supposed to be delivered on the 17th. Probably should have done this to begin with.


----------

